# "Park" safety switch



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone have an ideal as to where the safety switch is located for starting the car in Park? I am not even sure if that is what it is called. But some times (and progressively getting worse) I have to "jiggle" my gear shift (automatic) in order for the car to start. Like I said, it has progressivily been getting worse and happening more often. 
Anyone know where it is exactly and how hard it would be to change???

thanks all

Jake


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Remove the trim cover that goes around the shifter cosole (it pops off easily), unscrew the four screws that hold the plate that says P R N D 2 1 and twist off the 194 lightbulb along with its socket. Put your key in the ignition and turn it to ON position not START. Step on the brake and move the shifter all the way towards the handbrake. Now you can see the micro switch on your upper-right. It's attached with two small screws onto a metal plate and it has two wires connected to it, three wires if you have a remote start installed.

Here's a picture of something that looks very close to it:









Oh, don't lose any screws inside the shifter console.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Twiz,, you think that is my problem? I have been hearing allot about the starter teeth not lining up. I was just taking a stab at a safety switch. Now I know there is one for sure. Are the two/three wires,,, soldered on or clip on?

But,,,, back to the first question... Do you think that could be my problem?

Thanks for the information.
Jake


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

YES... that switch could be a starting problem. The two wires are soldered on. The switch could be loose (see the two small screws), the lever on the switch could be bent out of shape or the switch is simply defective. Bypass the switch and test it again. You need a continuity tester for this. the switch is pressed when in PARK position so measure accordingly.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I went scouting at the yard, open up the console you were talking about on a wrecked one, I think I found that switch. It was right where you said it was. Has a little "lever" on it, and the two screws???? 
this weekend I am going to see if this could be the problem. The switch was plugged into some other stuff, and I didnt see a way to open up the actual "box" so I am going to have to figure out a way to connect the "test" switch because I had to cut it out (of the wrecked car), that is unless i wanted to take all the wiring under the console just to see if it is indeed my problem.

thanks for the information..

Jake


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

you could always start in it N. worked for my on my old Tempo...


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Yep the neutral move works fine. I just hate going about it the "wrong" way when all I'd have to do is swap a switch. 

turn out the switch I got from the yard is not the same as the one I have in my car, so i am still scouting for the right switch now.

thanks


----------

